# What to do with an exo terra 45 x 45 x 45cm



## cstrange (Jan 7, 2010)

hi there I was wondering what I could put into an exo terra 45 x 45 x 45?
Bearded Dragon, Chinese Water Dragons, Leopard Geckos ? 
many thanks Chris:blush:


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

leos or cresties? or tokays


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

a hognose snake!

or a wee anole community or some pygmy chameleons... or some wee frogs...loadsa stuff...but not beardies or water dragons!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

what did i read right bds,cwds etc...... nooooooooooooo!!!!
it's about a million times to small even for a baby......
you will be looking at small geckos mate.
or poss a baby green tree python.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats an 18" cube? I suppose...A crestie? Or...A leo would be fine in there...JUST! Would like it to be another 6" longer IMO...

Errrr...Anything really small...Lygo's...


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry, i thaught this was inches!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Not a cresty It will need more height.


----------



## memmarmite (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy little inverts :2thumb:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

cstrange said:


> hi there I was wondering what I could put into an exo terra 45 x 45 x 45?
> Bearded Dragon, Chinese Water Dragons, Leopard Geckos ?
> many thanks Chris:blush:


No, No and No :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

inverts ftw! wayyyyyyyy too small for beardie/CWD and imo even leo's.


----------



## Beetlemike (Dec 23, 2009)

could always use it to keep your crickets in :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Ive got some wee poison darts in mine !


----------



## EccO (Oct 22, 2008)

they are great for small frogs, toads and other small amphibians as they are water tight. also good for pygmy chameleons and other small lizards and are good for a wide range of inverts and spiders i keep fire bellied toads in 1 a pac man frog in another and a salmon pink birdeater in another.


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

MAYBE a group of tiger geckos,viper geckos,mourning geckos or paroedura androyensis.Or a panther gecko.


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love Pets said:


> MAYBE a group of tiger geckos,viper geckos,mourning geckos or paroedura androyensis.Or a panther gecko.


lovin the look of the mourning geckos :2thumb:


----------



## frenchy1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

*baby cresty*

you could put a baby cresty in it, would be fine till its around 6months. then you can upgrade and buy lots lots more:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
:lol2:


----------



## Hai1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

i have the same viv and i have just the one leo in it


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

How about a Pygmy Chameleon? There are some very cool varieties :2thumb:


----------



## SamtheSalamander (Feb 13, 2010)

*Tank*

You should get a salamander , Fire salamander.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd personally say it's fine for an adult crestie.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

A young arboreal snake


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mik3F said:


> A young arboreal snake


Such as a GTP?!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

erm.......give it to me???


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Tommy123 said:


> Such as a GTP?!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Yes, my GTP is currently in a 30x30x45 Exo Terra

She will move to a 60x45x60 when she has put on some weight, I am guessing in about 6 months or so.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

u could put a hatchling snake like cornsnake milksnakes ratsnakes but all of these will need a bigger tank when grown on adults 36''x18''x18'' and only 1 per tank : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

this....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/365733-exo-terra-dart-frog-dwarf.html


: victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mik3F said:


> Yes, my GTP is currently in a 30x30x45 Exo Terra
> 
> She will move to a 60x45x60 when she has put on some weight, I am guessing in about 6 months or so.


:no1:
My dream reptile is a GTP, got any photos of your setup? Might be better PM'ing me, don't want to hijack the thread:whistling2:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

put a T.Blondi,or a T.apophysis in there :2thumb:


----------

